# Receiver not working?Help!!



## spencerearl1996 (Nov 15, 2010)

Okay I'm using a KLH R5100 Receiver and when ever I turn it on and turn the volume past about 25 out of 60 it just cuts off and the amplifier shuts down. Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Uh.....


.... I've never even heard of your receiver but I assume it's going into protection mode


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

spencerearl1996 said:


> Okay I'm using a KLH R5100 Receiver and when ever I turn it on and turn the volume past about 25 out of 60 it just cuts off and the amplifier shuts down. Anyone know what this could be?


It would appear that is where the AVR goes into Protection. That is where it runs out of available power. The Speakers used and size of the Room will usually dictate this. Also, things like raising the Bass Level or Speaker Level Gain will affect where the AVR runs out of steam.

Just to make sure, do check all Speaker Connections for shorts and oxidation if using Bare Wire. If the level is not to you're liking, you might need a more powerful AVR or the addition of an Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The AVR could also go into protection mode due to heat. Make sure you've got enough venelation space around it, particularly above it. I use shelves that are open in the center and create extra breathing space for my amp by placing bricks beneath the feet of the disc player above it.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

An added not if none of the above works, there could be a leaky output transistor or some bads caps on the output line. In either case you may need service on the unit as they take alot of work to get to most components to test.

Good luck


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

GranteedEV said:


> Uh.....
> 
> 
> .... I've never even heard of your receiver but I assume it's going into protection mode


KLH is a brand that has been around for quite along time, not top of the line but they do the job.

I would agree with the rest of the posters is to check all wireing if it's all good then i would assume your overloading it causing it to go into protection.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

It seems like some protection circuit is kicking in.
You may be using 4ohm low efficiency speakers, these are power hungry speskers that may be bringing your receiver down to its knees.
Heat is another culprit to check out, try moving the receiver into an open place and regularly check it for overheating.
Last check your wiring for faults.


----------

